# Marantz AV7005 bi-amping Martin Logan reQuest Electrostats



## gnosh (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello,

I was just wondering if there could be a clever way to bi-amp my Martin Logan request F/L mains while using the Marantz AV7005 built-in EQ as the active crossover for woofer and panel, instead of an additional EQ in the mix. 

Although there are "Front Height" and "Front Wide" pre-out connections and a "Front A+B" function, I want to keep my surround-side and surround-back, and it appears from other threads the Marantz has a total speaker output capability limited to 7.1; even though it has more pre-out connections than that (which is kind of lame and perhaps misleading). Also, I think the max manual EQ settings for a given frequency bucket may only allow -6 dB? maybe not enough to serve as a very meaningful active crossover.

I was just brainstorming and trying to think of a way to test it out without buying new components yet. For starters, I would leave the passive x-over in and just see if removing intermodulation distortion and splitting the frequency duties across two amplifiers was very noticeable...

I guess I could drop the surround-backs temporarily.


----------



## gnosh (Nov 24, 2013)

The other thing I was thinking about... I see some folks on the forums seem to be converting from the pre-outs into a miniDSP or similar, then back to a pre-out, then amplifier... Doesn't it kind of bother you that your signal is going from D-to-A and back again so many times? Each time they will be some quantization time-based effect which might be fairly miniscule but seems rather a crude method to handle things... ideally it would all be done in the digital domain... Maybe there are other solutions that do this, I'm just getting into this level of detail.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

The EQ is far from ideal for use as a crossover.


----------



## gnosh (Nov 24, 2013)

Clarification: double checking the Audyssey MultEQ-XT sports a max of -20 dB attenuation, and up to +6 dB boost.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

gnosh said:


> Clarification: double checking the Audyssey MultEQ-XT sports a max of -20 dB attenuation, and up to +6 dB boost.


AFAIK, Audyssey will not work for this. If you want an active crossover, you will have to buy one.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A cross overs job is to stop frequencies below or above the crossover point from reaching the speaker. An EQ is not a crossover and even by cutting a frequency or more than one frequency by -12db will not remove it completely.


----------

